# New find rambler model 26 dating help



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2019)

Got this rambler today it’s a model 26.its a short frame ...  Any info and a approximate date for this bike would be helpful...thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ah ha... I quess I should have looked it up.. thought it was a participation site ...oh well. Turns out it’s a 1890’s ..track bike  go figure....lol...I swear I didn’t look it up till now.. too funny... :0


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 23, 2019)

Very cool!! Interested in seeing what you do with this one....


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2019)

Model #26 is "not" the "Track" Racer!

It is the "Road" model unfortunately.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's a cut down small ad to show - I do have more ( catalogue etc ) should I need to show it's a "Road" model.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2019)

RACER is the word ....road on paper doesn’t mean it wasn’t on one ...not many paved or wood tracks back then....RACER in a catalog means it was a racer.   .....Racing ....you know ....to challenge other in a competitive sport against others.  Built to race..etc..


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 23, 2019)

The 1899 Gormully and Jeffrey catalog lists the Model 26 as a Men's Light Roadster. Don't forget to look at the bottom of the seat tube and check for the I.D. tag.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks ...the Lugging changes and badge changes help date this one.. it pre 99 in my estimation it’s in the 98-99...date..not sure . I just looked at it your quoting the model 23 not the 26...for the 99 year


Craig Allen said:


> The 1899 Gormully and Jeffrey catalog lists the Model 26 as a Men's Light Roadster. Don't forget to look at the bottom of the seat tube and check for the I.D. tag.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 23, 2019)

I sold a 1893 racing , G&J, to Disney world , believe me if it was a racing bike you would certainly know it , just picking up the frame , . Good luck with your project wpb


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 24, 2019)

The "Track - Racer" was a different model number.  True "Track" models are very hard to find and the catalogues were always the best source to identify these real track racers.

Here's a beautiful Road Model 26 sold by a Cabe member dressed in their rare red/black combo and looking like the catalogue pic with the dropped bars.  A Model 26 can be made to look really beautiful if one puts the effort in the bike to restore it properly.  Even when missing all the right parts it's possible that one can restore it with a little effort.  

My G&J ( and not a #26 ) will be restored like this color combo except mine will be done as the track model with the "Copper Rims" - hense the name the "Copper Rimmed Racers"!  Has anyone ever seen a true TRACK MODEL  "Copper Rimmed Racer" as they were called?





Here's one restored almost as per the catalogue but has the down tube in red/maroon color where in fact it should be black if I'm not mistaken. Either way it's beautiful!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 17, 2019)

Your 26 frame is 1899. 1898 26 had aluminum capped seat stays. 1899 26 did away with the caps and made with all steel.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 17, 2019)

This is my 1898 26 seat stay style


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 17, 2019)

Correct that above post.... 1898 as the tag indicates.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 17, 2019)

As far as the two 26's Bill posted, I can speak for the top indoor photo as I now own that very bicycle. That's a 1899. Look closely at the seat stay tops, no alum caps.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice..thank you for the info... I can handle that it’s a 1899..sweet.. :0...really like those aluminum end caps. A Very nice elegant touch...the catalog calls it a racer...  it is light weight for its time and the rim is the narrower style.. wish it had better paint...oh well I get what comes  along good or bad......lol..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2019)

Here's my model 26. 24" frame. 1898


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 18, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's my model 26. 24" frame. 1898
> View attachment 1032273
> View attachment 1032274



My 98 is s/n 20062! I think that makes them brothers.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 27, 2019)

Maybe not. Upon closer inspection the S/N is 20562. Foiled by the fancy TOC handwriting. Frame clearly stamped. 

Maybe just cousins.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 27, 2019)

Can anyone identify this Rambler?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 28, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Can anyone identify this Rambler?
> 
> View attachment 1036818
> 
> ...




Do you have a picture of the headbadge holes?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2019)

It has screw holes for this style badge.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 28, 2019)

01 - 02 model 51 / 52 model numbers dont represent years FYI.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 30, 2019)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> 01 - 02 model 51 / 52 model numbers dont represent years FYI.




I'd agree with that. But I don't see any reason it couldn't be a Model 50 either. 

It has the newer style ABC chain ring with the single screw at each spoke versus GJ two screws although I have seen the two screw design on some 1901 Ramblers as well.

It has the gallows seat post design which ABC went back to after using the tilting post for one year, 1900 only. And again, I have still seen the tilting seat post on some 1901 Rambler bicycles.

And of course it has the wrap around badge design which was used until 1903. 

I'd lean towards 1902 since it has the newer gallows seat post and single screw chain ring design. Theory being by 1902 all the "old goods"/inventory was used up so to speak, on the 1901 bicycles.

As far as the model, I know on the 1898 and 1899 Rambler models 24 and 26, one distinction between the two was the number of teeth on the chain ring respectively. Whether that was by accident or design, I don't know. You may have to resort to getting a 1901 and 1902 catalog from the Wheelmen and study each for a difference like this or some other subtlety if you really want to nail down the model number.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 30, 2019)

The only way it would be 01 is if it were the racing model 52. They did have single bolt chainrings and the seat post binder is also like that. I can't remember if the bottom brackets on lightweights are less wide then the standards though.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 30, 2019)

Also would have a different stem.


----------



## slcurts (Aug 23, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Can anyone identify this Rambler?
> 
> View attachment 1036823




It's 1900 or later from the rococo lugs; is there not a model # stamped on the top right seat post lug, like my 1899 has?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 23, 2019)

slcurts said:


> It's 1900 or later from the rococo lugs; is there not a model # stamped on the top right seat post lug, like my 1899 has?
> View attachment 1051878



I will check the numbers


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 24, 2019)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> I'd agree with that. But I don't see any reason it couldn't be a Model 50 either.
> 
> It has the newer style ABC chain ring with the single screw at each spoke versus GJ two screws although I have seen the two screw design on some 1901 Ramblers as well.
> 
> ...



Sorry I got my model numbers mixed up it could be a 50 but would have a different stem.


----------

